# Big Heavy Cants



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I got a few cants of boxelder from Texas Timbers.    Them things are heavy,,,so heavy I had to resort to this setup to get one cut into bowl blanks....:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Whoa! My in-house labor (wife) might complain a bit about helping me move that if it got delivered to my front door. 
But what a nice piece.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey be careful with sticking those hooks in my wood! :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I noticed you are just gonna slide in under the wire on that throat depth. Guess you'll be needin a new bigger bandsaw soon. Dernit.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I noticed you are just gonna slide in under the wire on that throat depth. Guess you'll be needin a new bigger bandsaw soon. Dernit.


 
Actually I had about another 1 1/2" ta go.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Don't worry those hook marks turn right out. I got about 6 bowls all rough turned up in the shed drying...I mean frozen solid....it's a high of 6* here today....Saturday is a high of -2* or so they say..... Those bowls will thaw by March and then maybe dry enough to turn by June...:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I guess I better not complian about our high 20s then. Yeah .... I'm gonna complain! :laughing:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Man that is neat looking stuff!. Can't wait to see the first project--


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

JP I don't know about you but I think he has had enough time to show us something, but I don't want to bug him so I'll let you say something. :shifty: :whistling2:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow buddy, I hear the bus backing up over me....

Really, as my wife says, I don't need any help getting myself into trouble...

I finally got some time and put the ceiling in the re-saw building. Just need the insulated garage door on the front and I'll be ready to start the electrical and baseboard. I may actually have a functioning shop if I'm not careful!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> JP I don't know about you but I think he has had enough time to show us something, but I don't want to bug him so I'll let you say something. :shifty: :whistling2:


I'll have you know that between starting to move out of the house for remodeling and an addition....Making a cherry dining room table for an anniversary in April that I had to saw, dry, plane and try to straighten boards for that were of "less than select value" but sentimental so none of that matters, building a shed for the dust collector and compressor, either plowing snow or thawing pipes every other day and trying to pay some attention to Jill.......I have in fact turned 4 pieces of BE that are in paper bags or soaking in Palmolive and will be ready for finish turning sometime next month.....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I also turned a couple of pieces of that fine cedar that Joasis sent me...   

I was even gonna saw up the other cant that had ring shake into boards the other day, but -1* and a 20 mph wind out of the NW told me ...."Go watch the Pro Bowl".......  

Patients is a virtue........:yes: :yes: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

And right now...I'm gonna go down in the shop and put together Jill's 16-32 Performax. I want to make sure it works okay before I give it to her for Valentines Day....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like you don't have anything to do. 

If I was you I wouldn't pay any attention to JP he's just trying to cause trouble. :laughing:


----------



## oscorner (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like road signs don't stand a chance either in your shop. Nice rig for moving wood to the bandsaw.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I got those signs from the county. They were brand new, but did not have the new required reflective material in them. A friend who works there called me and told me they had just hit the dumpster...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

They're made 'otta some pretty good plywood...


----------



## derryck (Feb 19, 2007)

Burlkraft,

I'm super impressed, I have almost the same band saw and what your doing there scares me. My kahunas aren't big enough. Surely you would have to have a heat issue also.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah,, I never said anything either but what have you got against chainsaws Steve? :wheelchair:  

You could whack 'em up close then shave off a slice if you don't like the rough cut. Edumicate us on what's the reason! :blink:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Wondering what a log like that costs a guy and did you sell that to him Texas Timbers?


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Just get to be pals with some of us who have saw mills Mitch!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mitch Cholewinski said:


> Wondering what a log like that costs a guy . . . .


Depends on who the guy is. :laughing: 



Mitch Cholewinski said:


> . . . . . and did you sell that to him Texas Timbers?


He would say that I did in fact sell it to him. From my perspecitve I gave it to him. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

Just jesting of course. A fair deal was struck and everyone was happy. I would like to give them away Mitch but I don't know how I would afford to stay in business.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

derryck said:


> Burlkraft,
> 
> I'm super impressed, I have almost the same band saw and what your doing there scares me. My kahunas aren't big enough. Surely you would have to have a heat issue also.


Deyyrck,

We don't have much heat in Wisconsin this time of year....I have no idea what you are referring to....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I guess once you have a sawmill stuff like this just doesn't bother you...

TT...A chainsaw..???? After what I paid for this wood I can't be wasting any of it with a big 'ol chainsaw kerf....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I do have big kahunas tho.......:shifty: :shifty: :shifty:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Texas Timbers*

Texas
Sorry, I never meant to suggest you could give them timbers away. I was just admiring the cant you sold to Burlkraft and wondering what that would cost just from a shipping stand point alone. I never even expected an answer. I am finding out that if you or joasis are asked a question you can count on getting an answer.


----------



## derryck (Feb 19, 2007)

Burlkraft, 

I had no doubts that you have big ones.:laughing::laughing: 

As for heat if I tried cutting something that large on my saw the blade would go into melt down unless I took it real slow. Perhaps my blades need sharpening or perhaps the "wood" is just harder down here.

I assume you didn't have any problems. Can we have a look at something you have created from that fine piece of lumber?

Derryck


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Derryk,

Try a Timberwolf BS blade and you'll never have a saw meltdown...This one happens to be a 3/4 inch resaw balde...walked right through that cant....:yes: :yes: :yes: 

I have several rough turned projects sitting in my lumber shed in paper bags...Timbers has been on mt to get some done...but right now I'm trying to get ready for a remodel and addition that is scheduled to start on April 2nd......

I'll have some pictures of a cherry dining table I'm just finishing up spraying in a day or two....Then I'll get back to the lathe...:shifty: :shifty: :shifty: 

Anybody wanna help move furniture into a POD in the yard...???:yes: :yes:


----------

